# A good read on gun control



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Found this on another forum where I'm a member (The Hull Truth) a boating site. It seemed worthy of a posting here--its long but fact filled and interesting. http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/2012/12/20/an-opinion-on-gun-control/


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

About the best read I've seen in a while. Thanks, a very good article.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, a good read for sure. I'll retain some of that for my next arguement(discussion)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good read, and like YD I've got some more good info fro replies to the underinformed sheeple I run into, thanks Ralph!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

excellent read,very very glad you posted it and that i read it

i too feel mre well armed for my next "discussion" with an anti-gunner

i feel sorry for the next SOB that tells me i shouldnt own guns


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I wish all the naysayers could read it and do so with open minds.


----------

